# -59 modifier - procedure on the same day



## OEHMLER5 (May 9, 2013)

Good morning,
A pt had an intubation at 9am which was billed 31500 and had a 2nd procedure done later the same day.  Modifier -59 was billed out on the 2nd procedure on the same day.  My understanding is that because the pt did have 2 procedures this day modifier -59 was used correctly to notify the insurance. Would you agree?
Thank you!


----------



## dwaldman (May 9, 2013)

What was the procedure code of the second procedure?


----------



## OEHMLER5 (May 9, 2013)

35820


----------



## dwaldman (May 10, 2013)

No bundling issues exist between 31500 and 35820. So I would not use the 59.


----------

